# New location for 2006 Midwest Slot Car Shows



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I know it's too early to think about but, I recieved my flyer for this November's Midwest Slot Show in the mail today. 
Next years Midwest Shows will be in Rockford, Illinios.
March 19th and November 19th at the Clocktower Inn.
Just wanted to give a heads up to anyone interested, Randy.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

You made my day! That's just 15 minutes from my door. I'll have to ask the local hobby shops if they've heard the news yet.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

An hour farther away for us


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I got the letter from Mike and got out my road atlas. As near as I can tell Rockford is about 100 miles from the current location. 650 miles round trip will pretty much end my attending.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Further away for me... but maybe it'll give more of the Iowa and western Wisconsin slotters an opportunity to attend a great show.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Hooters Air now has direct flights in and out of Rockford Airport from several major cities including Atlanta and Denver. I'm serious... Hooters Air.

Rockford makes sense for an event like this. It's centrally located between several population centers -- roughly 60-90 minutes from Madison and Milwaukee to the north, nearly all of the Chicago area to the east, and the "Quad Cities" to the west. And things are relatively inexpensive in Rockford compared to these surrounding areas.

The area around the Clock Tower Inn and Resort is very nice for those who might consider making a weekend out of it. There are about a dozen very reasonably priced hotels/motels within a quarter mile of the I90 interchange there.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Hooters Air you say? Several images instantly popped into my head. I will keep them to myself


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I normally ask for a window seat to get a view of the scenery outside the plane, but in this case I'd be asking for an aisle seat...


----------

